# Can someone critique my cater estimate?



## cheftracy40 (Mar 30, 2008)

Please tell me if there is something wrong with this estimate. Is it overpriced? Thanks!

Catering Service for July 12, 2008
Dinner Party of 90

*MENU*

Lemon Pepper Tilapia
Savory Baked Chicken
Creamy Macaroni & Cheese
Fresh Collard Greens w/ meat
Fresh String Beans
Garden Salad
Hot Cornbread
Dinner Rolls
Sweet Potato Pie
Peach Cobbler
Sweet Tea
Fresh Lemonade…………………………………..$18.75 per person
Subtotal for guests……………………………..$1,687.50

20% service charge……………………………. $337.50
5% catering fee…………………………………. 84.37

*TOTAL……………………………………… $2,109.37*


50% deposit is due on or before June 22, 2008. The balance is due 5 days before the event.


----------



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

Where are you located? How many staff members are you employing?


----------



## cheftracy40 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in Atlanta and I have 2 people...


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

I would have priced it higher.... But, if you're comfortable with it, go for it!


----------



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

Seems like a bargain to me as well, as stated, if your making it work, Go for it!!!!

I would have priced it around $22-$23 per person, how much do you pay your staff per hour?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

2 entrees is the key, $18.75 is in the one entree price range.
2 plated desserts too
So what do the service and catering charges mean?

*after off site catering for several years I've really looked at how many items on the buffet are hot. Just much more of a pain to deal with alot of hot food. Typical buffet here includes loaded salad, room temp veg platter.....
normally the entree and possibly one side are hot, the rest cold or room temp.

We break down pricing by: Food pp, staff per hour, rentals.....no service fee no catering fee. Equipment for the buffet is included in the food price, anything special is rented and billed at cost plus my percentage.
Gratuities are not added but a statement saying they are not included in staff costs goes into the contract.


----------



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

Well put, I follow essentially the same formula shroomgirl, no dictated percentages, just straightforward costs, for me it makes the contracts less ambiguous to the client, they know what they are paying for.


----------



## cheftracy40 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I think I will take out the Catering/serv fees and add that gratuities are appreciated.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

where are your staff billed? 
ie....parties are not always staffed, some are drop off or pick up. So booked staff are billed out to clients wanting service.


----------



## cheftracy40 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm extremely small scaled....only 2 of us! The advantage we have is that we were Food Supervisors in the military and know all about the kitchen, cooking and batch cooking, so no job is too big for us..well, realistically!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

service.....waitstaff, bartenders, cooks at a party


----------

